# First Newborn Session



## runnah (May 5, 2014)

It was tough, baby was very fussy and Mom didn't really know what she wanted. I learned a lot and hopefully next time will be easier.


#1


K52A0772 by runnah555, on Flickr

#2


K52A0768a by runnah555, on Flickr

#3


K52A0678 by runnah555, on Flickr

#4


K52A0676a by runnah555, on Flickr

#5


K52A0752 by runnah555, on Flickr

#6 Changed this one out


K52A0672 by runnah555, on Flickr


----------



## sscarmack (May 5, 2014)

Be careful with selective softening.

I like the props and poses, lighting is a bit hot, but overall I think you did a great job.


----------



## mmaria (May 5, 2014)

ok... what do you want to hear?

"you did good for your first time"
or
" you suck" " you forgot to fix your cloning" "#4 is weird because of his eyes"

I have more... but....


----------



## jenko (May 5, 2014)

#2 is the standout for me. That soft B&W is just really nice!


----------



## runnah (May 5, 2014)

mmaria said:


> ok... what do you want to hear?
> 
> "you did good for your first time"
> or
> ...



Jeez.


----------



## runnah (May 5, 2014)

sscarmack said:


> Be careful with selective softening.



Selective softening?

Yeah I was switching between natural and strobe.


----------



## sscarmack (May 5, 2014)

runnah said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> > ok... what do you want to hear?
> ...



People are jerks, just ignore them. You did a nice job.


----------



## sscarmack (May 5, 2014)

runnah said:


> sscarmack said:
> 
> 
> > Be careful with selective softening.
> ...



The last photo, it looks like you added a circle mask and softened the edges, in the very top left corner it looks like you missed a spot. Maybe I'm wrong?


----------



## tirediron (May 5, 2014)

mmaria said:


> ok... what do you want to hear?
> 
> "you did good for your first time"
> or
> ...



Did someone not get sugar on their Cheerios this morning?


----------



## runnah (May 5, 2014)

sscarmack said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > sscarmack said:
> ...




Oh nope, just shoddy clone work.


----------



## mmaria (May 5, 2014)

runnah said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> > ok... what do you want to hear?
> ...



I thought to write "you suck at cloning" but somehow I forgot that last part and added the second sentence ... sorry... you don't suck, you did good... and my monitor has just changed (calibrator issues) and your photos look much better now...







apologies accepted?





what did you use?


----------



## mmaria (May 5, 2014)

sscarmack said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > mmaria said:
> ...



oh... huh... this is my first "I'm a jerk, just ignore me" experience... and it hurts...


----------



## runnah (May 5, 2014)

mmaria said:


> what did you use?




A camera.


----------



## mmaria (May 5, 2014)

tirediron said:


> Did someone not get sugar on their Cheerios this morning?


oh... maybe too much sugar for today...


----------



## LCLimages (May 5, 2014)

#2 is the best, hands down.

If I had one tip for you - take the diaper off!!!  Unless Mom or Dad is absolutely, completely against it for whatever reason.  Take it off, and strategically place the legs to cover up the baby bits.  Diapers are just not attractive, no matter how cute the baby is.


----------



## pjaye (May 5, 2014)

You did really really well. If I was the mom, I'd be thrilled. The diaper actually doesn't bother me, seeing bits bothers me way more. 

Nice job!


----------



## runnah (May 5, 2014)

Thanks all (except for Maria).

The diaper thing I left up to the mom as it was ultimately her call. I had no strong feelings either way. For the most part I was able to shoot around it.


----------



## BrickHouse (May 5, 2014)

Love #2!


----------



## Dinardy (May 5, 2014)

2 makes me say aww.


----------



## runnah (May 6, 2014)

Thanks, #2 is my favorite as well.


----------



## Rosy (May 6, 2014)

Number 2 is my favorite but I see hints of blue - maybe it's the monitor at work

Love the natural look of Number #1.  How does mom feel about the editing.  Some moms want all this PP and baby looks nothing natural.  That's a big issue (for me) when it comes to Newborns.  would love to hear what the mom (your friend has to say...)

Most moms these days are hooked on pinterest and want all these weird effects which wil then HATE 5 years down the road


----------



## runnah (May 6, 2014)

Rosy said:


> Number 2 is my favorite but I see hints of blue - maybe it's the monitor at work
> 
> Love the natural look of Number #1.  How does mom feel about the editing.  Some moms want all this PP and baby looks nothing natural.  That's a big issue (for me) when it comes to Newborns.  would love to hear what the mom (your friend has to say...)
> 
> Most moms these days are hooked on pinterest and want all these weird effects which wil then HATE 5 years down the road



We didn't really discuss the editing. In what I am sending her I will have color and BW versions because it's a personal choice IMO.

I tried some of the pinterest looks and and I was kinda Meh. I am not a fan of making the image quality look worse.


----------



## Braineack (May 6, 2014)

runnah said:


> I am not a fan of making the image quality look worse.


----------



## kathyt (May 6, 2014)

#2 is a keeper. The rest I would toss. #1 has some potential with some cropping and color correction.


----------



## Rosy (May 6, 2014)

explain the above, I'm curious... (meant for Braineak)

What's your take on all these Pre-Sets/Actions - Pintresty ideas, effects


----------



## runnah (May 6, 2014)

kathyt said:


> #2 is a keeper. The rest I would toss. #1 has some potential with some cropping and color correction.



Any particular reason?


----------



## manaheim (May 6, 2014)

I still love you, mmaria.


----------



## runnah (May 6, 2014)

manaheim said:


> I still love you, mmaria.




She is just mad at me for other reasons. Our last skype session ended badly.


----------



## mmaria (May 6, 2014)

manaheim said:


> I still love you, mmaria.



oh.... you made my day!!! 

I was sooo sad and feeling bad and guilty and bad and guilty... but you saved me! Thank you!!!


----------



## Rosy (May 6, 2014)

Hey who Skypes???

Just kiss and make up - 
:hug::


----------



## Designer (May 6, 2014)

To me, it looks as if they are quite bright, though the light is in a very good position except for #5.

#3 is the best one, IMO because his face is fully visible and not scrunched up at all.


----------



## kathyt (May 6, 2014)

runnah said:


> kathyt said:
> 
> 
> > #2 is a keeper. The rest I would toss. #1 has some potential with some cropping and color correction.
> ...


Look at 1, 3, and 4 right in a row. The babies skin looks different in all of them. The posing in #1 and 2 has the most potential. The last 2 need work. Go look at some famous baby photographers and see how they pose. World of a difference. Just focusing on smaller details can make a big impact.


----------



## runnah (May 6, 2014)

Yeah the posing left alot to be desired, the subject was fussy for a good hour. My favorite shots were candids of mother and child just hanging out.


----------



## mmaria (May 6, 2014)

Rosy said:


> Just kiss and make up -
> :hug::



I gave him an apology, he wont accept
I gave him a puppy, he wont accept
It's a bit easier to offer him kiss and a hug when he changed his avatar... but I'm pretty sure he wont accept


Honestly, I think he wont forgive me because I'm not a blond. Look what Kathy told him and he didn't even consider to be angry at her

Kathy, what's the secret? Is it really the hair? Should I give up on my red hair?


----------



## runnah (May 6, 2014)

mmaria said:


> I gave him an apology, he wont accept I gave him a puppy, he wont accept It's a bit easier to offer him kiss and a hug when he changed his avatar... but I'm pretty sure he wont accept  Honestly, I think he wont forgive me because I'm not a blond. Look what Kathy told him and he didn't even consider to be angry at her  Kathy, what's the secret? Is it really the hair? Should I give up on my red hair?



I accepted it.


----------



## pixmedic (May 6, 2014)

I'm working a 48 hour shift, but I can't wait to get home tomorrow and check these out runnah!


----------



## paigew (May 6, 2014)

runnah said:


> Yeah the posing left alot to be desired, the subject was fussy for a good hour. My favorite shots were candids of mother and child just hanging out.


Yes I typically spend 4-6 hours at a newborn session. Getting 30-40 different shots.

I agree that #2 is the best. It is really good actually. There is one other on your flickr page that I liked as well. But Kathy hit the nail on the head. The angles, and poses are not flattering. The skin tones need a lot of work, as does the lighting. 

#1 I feel the hat is a big no-no. I like to keep it simple. Plus it is causing baby to look orange. Baby is too far back on poser, he should be pushed way up so we can see his whole face. Putting the hand under the cheek can help lift it into view.

#2 Love 

#3 Up the nose shot. If  you were more at an angle...shooting down the body/nose rather than shooting straight on/up.

#4 The lighting is not very soft. The open eyes are not good (if open they should be all the way open and not crossed). The color of the blanket is one I wouldn't use....to bright, can cause color cast on skin. 

#5 too bright + recrop:


----------



## bribrius (May 6, 2014)

i vote for 2 as well.  For a first try I give you a lot of credit. They look good to me.  we arent all famous baby photographers. :thumbup: Better than i could do!


----------



## kathyt (May 6, 2014)

mmaria said:


> Rosy said:
> 
> 
> > Just kiss and make up -
> ...


I send him my boudoir shots via PM. Always keeps him happy.


----------



## runnah (May 6, 2014)

paigew said:


> Yes I typically spend 4-6 hours at a newborn session. Getting 30-40 different shots.  I agree that #2 is the best. It is really good actually. There is one other on your flickr page that I liked as well. But Kathy hit the nail on the head. The angles, and poses are not flattering. The skin tones need a lot of work, as does the lighting.  #1 I feel the hat is a big no-no. I like to keep it simple. Plus it is causing baby to look orange. Baby is too far back on poser, he should be pushed way up so we can see his whole face. Putting the hand under the cheek can help lift it into view.  #2 Love   #3 Up the nose shot. If  you were more at an angle...shooting down the body/nose rather than shooting straight on/up.  #4 The lighting is not very soft. The open eyes are not good (if open they should be all the way open and not crossed). The color of the blanket is one I wouldn't use....to bright, can cause color cast on skin.  #5 too bright + recrop: <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=73173"/>



   Thanks for the feedback. I am working to try to get my strobes to look softer. Not working very well.  The space we shot in was tiny so I couldn't pull back the light very far and tried to shoot around it.

  I learned a lot and will apply it to another time.  

The hat, well it was made by a relative so it had to be in at least a few shots.


----------



## manny212 (May 6, 2014)

mmaria said:


> ok... what do you want to hear?
> 
> "you did good for your first time"
> or
> ...




Well this escalated rapidly :er:


----------



## Kady (May 6, 2014)

Your pictures are lovey! I am definitely one to make my lighting "hot," as sscarmack said, but it's just so attractive to my eye. I can't help it, but I try! The only thing I would change myself is the diaper. I know some people don't like the idea, but newborn pictures are just better without the diaper (I don't care what my family says about it!! lol)...

I love number 2! <3


----------



## mmaria (May 7, 2014)

runnah said:


> I accepted it.


...now everyone knows... :hug::



kathyt said:


> I send him my boudoir shots via PM. Always keeps him happy.


 Well, he accepted my apology but he's not happy. so.. I need to send him your boudoir shots and make him happy 



manny212 said:


> Well this escalated rapidly :er:


 don't add more salt... I'm trying hard to fix this


----------



## bribrius (May 7, 2014)

wow. im slow. this is runnahs kid? i just put this together. well in that case CONGRATS!!!

so for your kids sake, am i suppose to try harder at this critique thing then or are you all set?


----------



## runnah (May 7, 2014)

bribrius said:


> wow. im slow. this is runnahs kid? i just put this together. well in that case CONGRATS!!!  so for your kids sake, am i suppose to try harder at this critique thing then or are you all set?  YouTube Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2rKYZ_BGxPM




Not mine, a friend.


----------



## pixmedic (May 7, 2014)

not bad overall runnah. not bad at all. 

_*My*_ biggest issue is (and I say _*My*_ because this is apparently an artistic/personal choice/taste thing) (also, my view on this is well documented here so i dont mean it in any offense way...its just my opinion) DOF on horizontal baby shots.  or in your case, a lack thereof. babys face is in focus, aaaand, thats about it. its especially noticable to me on the blue blanket.  To me, (and I do NOT photograph babies) if the baby was in a more vertical position where the face or head is almost all that is facing the camera, then a shallow DOF is fine....however, on a vertical shot, where  all of the baby is prominently visible, I prefer to see most or all of the baby in focus, as apposed to seeing the face in focus, then an OOF body. 

but.... I don't photograph babies so...take my opinion on them with a grain of salt.


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 7, 2014)

Frightening as it may be Runnah _has_ reproduced... just not a kid with knit antlers. That we know of.

I have to say, even though it wouldn't necessarily be my thing, the hat picture is really sweet and nicely done. I might have tried either arranging the white blanket over the legs somehow, or maybe tried to get more of the leg and foot showing (seems a little cut off by the diaper and blanket), but it's a beautiful shot of the baby. I agree that it's necessary to respect what the parents prefer; I think either way, diaper or not, can work, I just in general think in this day and age it's necessary for people to think about where photos go online (the non-diaper particularly that is).

I like the next B&W too, that one's lovely. Actually the one w/the eyes just barely open made me go aww, looks like just waking up or falling asleep and I don't know, I'd think the parents might like it. But I'd do some cropping and see what you could do with it to minimize the blanket and background and bring the viewer's attention more to the baby. 

I think a couple of these needed the blanket arranged differently for the photos, to not look so scrunched up. But thank you for not wrapping the kid up in that gauzy stuff being marketed for baby photography... not the gauze so much, the wrapping part. Mostly from my perspective I'm glad to see baby poses that are done in ways that a newborn should be positioned (but I figured you'd do that), when I saw it was your thread, for a change it was one that said 'newborn' that _didn't_ make me cringe thinking what I might see.


----------



## mmaria (May 8, 2014)

vintagesnaps said:


> I think a couple of these needed the blanket arranged differently for the photos, to not look so scrunched up. But thank you for not wrapping the kid up in that gauzy stuff being marketed for baby photography... not the gauze so much, the wrapping part. Mostly from my perspective I'm glad to see baby poses that are done in ways that a newborn should be positioned (but I figured you'd do that), when I saw it was your thread, for a change it was one that said 'newborn' that _didn't_ make me cringe thinking what I might see.


this


----------

